# Using LAN to transfer files



## Kidreseller (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey guys and ladies, I'm new to this forum. While I know the subject has been overly discussed, most of the suggestions I've seen do not match my needs or simply do not work for me.

I have my little LAN home( 3 computer 1 xbox) and I need to transfer some files from one of those computers to another.

Computer A is the old computer working on XPSP2 that's loaded with work I have to move and Computer B is the new Vista comp I got.

File Sharing doesn't seem to work on computer A. Creating a "network" or "workgroup" on A is also blocked by my lack of 3 1/2 inches card and the fact that computer B has no reader for it.

I would be very thankful of any help granted to help me solve this problem and make the transferring of those 20 or so GB I need moved. They include Game files, Map files, WIPs, Photoshop projects and Medias.


----------



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

Kidreseller said:


> Hey guys and ladies, I'm new to this forum. While I know the subject has been overly discussed, most of the suggestions I've seen do not match my needs or simply do not work for me.
> 
> I have my little LAN home( 3 computer 1 xbox) and I need to transfer some files from one of those computers to another.
> 
> ...


Well run Network Install Wizard on all 3 PCs and make them all the same workgroup, I.E. KIDSNET. After that go to the folder you want to share, right click it and then select share. By default XP should be on basic file sharing. Then select share this folder, and check off the box allow others on network to change files.

After that go to your network settings, and on the left click show workgroup computers and tell me if all the computers show up in that window. If they do then click on the one where the files that you shared are. After that tell me what happens.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What's 3 1/2 inches card" Floppy disk? You talking about creating a Networking Wizard on floppy to run on an older Windows? If so, you don't need it. And you can't use it for Windows 2k pro, XP or Vista.

Getting file sharing working in at least one direction shouldn't be too hard.

If you don't want to network ...

If you're going to toss the old computer either install the old hard drive on the new computer, or get an external USB enclosure for the old drive.

Or get the largest USB flash drive you can reasonably afford (with luck you can find 4 GB for about $40) and transfer files/folders that way.


----------



## Kidreseller (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. My windows is sadly very hard agains't those networks and won't let anything work unless it's a floppy disk. As for using a USB flash, I don't think it's worth using for the 20GB I need moved and therefore I am looking for a way to either FTP from one comp to another or any other option working through the LAN.


----------



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

Where is it asking for a floppy disk?? Is it asking for it when you are creating a network??


----------



## Kidreseller (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmm it gives me options so I can transfer the network config to target computers.
using disk( 3inche 1/2), using windows XP install disk, using Router disk or no thanks I'm fine.


----------



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

Choose no thanks I am fine. You just need to run the network wizard on all PCs you are putting on the network to share the files.


----------



## Kidreseller (Jul 4, 2007)

Well huh... when I go to network on Vista all it sees is my "gateway device" while my two XP comps see each other... or did last time I checked.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This TCP/IP Home Networking and File Sharing Tutorial should get you started.


----------



## Kidreseller (Jul 4, 2007)

I just checked back and my two XP comps see one another. Now I need to make it so my Vista comp sees them and that's where I cannot move on. I don't see anything related in "network" on Vista..


----------



## Jscuzza (Aug 6, 2005)

Is your Vista Machine in the same Workgroup as the other computers??

Are you saying you cannot run Network Setup Wizard?


----------



## Kidreseller (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't touch anything related to work group and I don't know where the wizard is on Vista. I've found a couple of things that could look like it but that give no result.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I didn't touch anything related to work group ..."

That's probably a problem. Always the innovator Microsoft now in Vista defaults the workgroup to "WORKGROUP" instead of the old, outdated "MSHOME."


----------



## Kidreseller (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh I see. yeah well my computers were on the "SHARE" work group but I have no idea how to switch Vista's workgroup. help on how would be appreciated


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you look at the link I provided?


----------



## Kidreseller (Jul 4, 2007)

Not really haven't had time. I openned the first page and it seemed targetted for XP.


----------

